# Snap Camera not showing as video capture source



## davemacdo (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm trying to get Snap Camera into OBS, but it's not showing up in the Video Capture source options.

Snap Camera works fine as a virtual camera device in other applications, including SLOBS and Zoom, and other applications.

OBS can see other virtual cameras, including SLOBS virtual camera output.

Edit to add: OBS 26.1.2 on macOS 11.2


----------



## vamcrow16 (Feb 23, 2021)

yeah . i also experience this. anyone could help us please? thank you.


----------



## JimiTheHutt (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi,
Same problem here.  Running OBS 26.1.2 on MacOS 11.2.2.  Help me OBS Kenobi....  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Yendog (Aug 9, 2022)

and literally no one ever got an answer?  so frustrating


----------



## Yendog (Aug 9, 2022)

So seriously did ANYONE get an answer on this... I did everything I could find and SNAP CAM NEVER once showed up as an available device for video capture... I'm on all updated software on everything .... Monterey apple.. dear god SOOOO frustrating.


----------

